# Mit intel quad 8300 ohne vt-x über virtualbox einen win-2008r2 server betreiben



## infantri (25. Oktober 2011)

*Mit intel quad 8300 ohne vt-x über virtualbox einen win-2008r2 server betreiben*

Hi ich mache gerade eine weiterbildung als sys admin und teste natürlich alles was ich in der schulung mache auch zu hause.

Da mir mein hauptrechner heilig ist und nur das installiert wird was absolut notwendig ist mache ich die übungen am 2t rechner.

Sys daten:
intel core 2 quad 8300 (4x2,5ghz)
6gb ddr2 800
Asus p5qse2
enermax liberty 500 watt
1,5tb platte 
geforce 9800gtx 512 mb 
win 7 64bit ultimate

Soweit so gut, meine server laufen soweit alle bestens sind ja auch virtuelle 32 bit systeme allerdings kann ich über der virtualbox keinen win 2008 R2 server 64bit installieren weil meine cpu kein VT-X unterstützt, da frage ich mich warum intel sowas macht, meine cpu gibts in 2 versionen gleich teuer ausser das die andere id eben VT-X unterstützt. Schon traurig für nen 4 kerner von intel der nicht in der lage ist ein virtuelles 64bit sys zu installen.

Selbst der anfangsrechner den ich in der schulung hatte amd athlon 4400x2 (dualcore) konnte das.

Jetzt würde ich gerne mal wissen ob man das auch irgendwie imulieren kann per virtualbox,Bios oder durch tools.
Ich hab echt kein lust nur wegen dem R2 Server mir jetzt den ganzen kram aufn haupt rechner zu installen.

MFG


----------



## thecroatien (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit intel quad 8300 ohne vt-x über virtualbox einen win-2008r2 server betreiben*

Hi,

mit dem Emulieren dürfte nicht klappen, VM's ohne VT Unterstützung sind sowieso lahmarschig...

Was für eine CPU hast du in deinem Hauptrechner? Habe in meinem nen 1156er I7, mit dem läuft die VM sowas von Sauber, da merkt man kaum nen Unterschied zum normal System. 
Nutze Virtual Box.

Grüße


----------

